# How does your V travel in the car?



## OttosMama

I thought of starting this thread when I was responding to "where does your V sleep?" Although my V is not territorial about where he sleeps - the car is another story!

So Otto has become a tyrant in the car! I drive a Scion XD. I lowered the back seat so he had more space to move about. We used to attach his harness to the middle seat belt that came down from the ceiling of the car. 

He used to do great with it. He didn't try and come up front until he was about a year old, give or take? Mid-drive, he would sneak up to the front while I was driving and plop down on the middle console and finally would try to sit on my lap! I admit, I used to let him when he was a tiny puppy but those days are long gone. 

I found that if he sits on the front passenger seat, he does fine - he still tries to get on my lap but I can read the signals beforehand and I tell him no. Often times he will just lay across and put his head on my lap. 

If I let him in the car by the back, he will race to the driver's seat and plop down! I have to shove him over to the passenger's side. It's kind of comical - and I'm just wondering if anyone else goes through the same ordeal? It reminds me of when I used to race my brother for "shotgun!" 

So anyway - my vote is front passenger seat. If my boyfriend drives, he's on my lap. If I drive he's on the seat or in my boyfriend's lap. If I have someone else in the passenger's seat, he's in the back but pretty much the center console.


----------



## texasred

I voted crate, which is were mine ride most of the time. If I'm just running up to the gas station I will let them ride in the seat.


----------



## adrino

Well I chose the harness attached to seatbelt but its not the perfect description. I actually attach her harness with a short belt to the buckle on the back seats. I can change the length of that belt but we keep it so short that she can just stand up to move around then lay back down. It's too short for her to get anywhere near the front seats. 
Never let her on the front seat but it did happen that after a walk I didn't buckle her in for a 6 minutes drive back home.


----------



## redbirddog

800 miles since Saturday in our motorhome.
They love it. Just North of Yuma, Arizona.
RBD


----------



## redbirddog

Bailey and Chloe are
in their crates. Sun just went down.
There in for the night. 
Quiet in the desert. A billion stars in the sky tonight!
RBD


----------



## redrover

OttosMama, you just exactly described Jasper. He is pretty much exactly the same as Otto when it comes to where he prefers to sit. He does wear a seat belt harness, particularly if we're going to go on the freeway, and definitely during rush hour. I've been trying to make him sit only in the back with the seat belt harness on, but he's not very happy about it.

When we go on very long trips, I like to buckle him in up front, so I can keep an eye on him. He does try to climb into my lap sometimes, especially if he's tired or it's storming out. He's unsuccessful, obviously, so he does the exact same thing where he just lays there and puts his head in my lap. Can't be comfortable--he's laying on the parking brake and the gear shift is up against his throat! But he seems content with it. Of course, he blocks the cup holders! Good thing I have an extra one up by my steering wheel.

I've been told the front seat can be bad, though, because of the air bag. But I can't seem to stop letting him up there when we go on those long trips!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

I have one of those seat covers in the back seat that forms a hammock type thingy. Where it hooks on the back seat headrests and the front seat headrests and they then can't be thrown to the floor. Have always had that for Ziva and she rides back there like a trooper. At times she is a real hoot. She will sit and lean against the back of the seat and sort of drap a front leg over the seat cover that attaches to the head rest. People get a real kick out of seeing her do that. Since we got Izzy last Friday I have taken her out twice with Ziva in the back seat and she just curls up and waits to see where the heck we're going.


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby is harnessed and use the seatbelt in the back seat. We started her like that as a young puppy. 

I really don't think she likes it but it is safer for all of us. She drives me crazy when we get to certain locations like home, daycare or dog park. She whines and won't sit still. It would be worse if she wasn't harnessed in.


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby goes in the car with us all the time so has pretty good manners. She stays in the back.

However, the other day was quite the scene...
I took her with me to drive through the ATM. When I rolled down the window to deposit my checks she tried to escape! Here I was struggling to push her back into the backseat and not lose my checks and/or let her escape through the window. I am sure I looked like an idiot to those next to me. I accidentally honked the horn and everything.

She isn't invited on ATM runs anymore.


----------



## maplevizsla

My guys have always chosen where they want to be- -usually snuggled up on someones lap, or beside them curled in a ball - or riding shotgun if it's just the driver. Wager had to be crated most times as she got nervous in the car, but all my other V's love it!


----------



## harrigab

if we're going away with the caravan, Ruby goes in her crate in the back of the pick-up with things packed round the crate, if just nipping out to the shops etc and it's cold I'll put a harness on her and put her in the back seat. When we go shooting she normally goes in the back of the pick-up on her bed as we usually pick up my mate and his black lab too, (my mate is in the front seat, dogs in the back of the pick-up lol)


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: How does your V travel in the car?*



redbirddog said:


> 800 miles since Saturday in our motorhome.
> They love it. Just North of Yuma, Arizona.
> RBD





I hate you and so does Zsa Zsa and Astro.  .................................. living the dream my good mate........... . Love your work......... 


Zsa Zsa likes shotgun and Astro loves his arse on the centre of the back seat, his belly on a pillow ontop of the drive shaft tunnel and his chest head and front paws on the centre console. But sometimes they both get in together on the centre console and sometimes together on the front seat and sometimes together on the back seat. They only back seat it on longer trips. Short trips they both like to at least have a paw or nose touching me.

But, they also enjoy riding in the back of a Ute. (that's a pickup in your speak.......us Aussies are real men so we drive a Ute, not a homosexual girlie thing like a pickup, but a proper Ute with a huge V8 donk.).


----------



## harrigab

*Re: Re: How does your V travel in the car?*



Ozkar said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 800 miles since Saturday in our motorhome.
> They love it. Just North of Yuma, Arizona.
> RBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you and so does Zsa Zsa and Astro.  .................................. living the dream my good mate........... . Love your work.........
> 
> 
> Zsa Zsa likes shotgun and Astro loves his arse on the centre of the back seat, his belly on a pillow ontop of the drive shaft tunnel and his chest head and front paws on the centre console. But sometimes they both get in together on the centre console and sometimes together on the front seat and sometimes together on the back seat. They only back seat it on longer trips. Short trips they both like to at least have a paw or nose touching me.
> 
> But, they also enjoy riding in the back of a Ute. (that's a pickup in your speak.......us Aussies are real men so we drive a Ute,_* not a homosexual girlie thing like a pickup, but a proper Ute with a huge V8 donk.). *_
Click to expand...

oooh! I'll scratch your eyes out then beat you with my handbag ;D


----------



## Ozkar

Ooh....you little bitch you.........


----------



## harrigab

River said:


> Ours are in the back of our VW work horse.
> 
> If we are just going to the park around town, they are free in the back, Brook usually stands River picks the best spots t lie.
> 
> If we are on the motorway we take their crates, facing the rear doors, for quick access for toilet breaks.
> 
> We did 700 miles in one day to Sky for Christmas, dogs did really well. Plenty of stops, e_*ven one stop to Penrith for hunting clothing on the way.*_


John Norris's?


----------



## Carolina Blue

Kiya wears a harness. Here is a pic of her in the RV when she was about 12 weeks. Don't think she is going to fit in that chair anymore!


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy travels in a LINTRAN fibreglass box with twin doors, dont know why they are twin doors, but she loves travelling in it, and it keeps her safe.I might get the window's tinted as it keeps the car cooler in the summer which we might get this year.. ;D


----------



## Vida

I voted for other option as I have a lintran box. I can't recommend them enough !
Never have a problem with any dog traveling in my car 
And It keeps all the filthy dog hairs and mud etc. from going round the car ;D I wouldn't use anything else!


----------



## Darcy1311

Vida said:


> I voted for other option as I have a lintran box. I can't recommend them enough !
> Never have a problem with any dog traveling in my car
> And It keeps all the filthy dog hairs and mud etc. from going round the car ;D I wouldn't use anything else!


..........
I voted crate as I thought the LINTRAN box was kind of a crate..............


----------



## Vida

Oh yeah! Well I took crate to mean wire variety?
Lintran is a pretty specific item 
I should be a salesman/woman for lintran.... 
... I love 'em! ;D


----------



## SkyyMax

Our dogs travel behind the 2nd row of seats (wagon type car), they never tried to climb over to the front.
Sometimes my husband put the seats down, in this case Skyy puts her head on his shoulder, leans against driver's seat and enjoys the view. Both of them are clearly enjoying each others company.

Max is _always_ catching up on his sleep.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Cole loves goin in the car, of course. He sits in the back! Wants to sit with me up front. 

Sometimes when I'm driving he tries to put his head (and anything else that will permit) on the middle so I can touch him! Haha

One time on a late four hour car trip, he climbed in the passenger seat with me and slept on my whole body, reclined back. He was smaller then...but still kept me covered. Haha so sweet!


----------



## R E McCraith

Harness or crate - tied down - who wants a 60# red rocket going thru the windshield !


----------



## Kdwyer915

Milo gets shotgun and doesn't move from his seat unless someone else is in the car- then he sits in the back.


----------



## datacan

Wears harness, but free to roam back bench.


----------



## zigzag

I started with the Kennel in the back of truck. I have a camper shell so inclement weather is not the issue. I just started to worry about getting rear ended :-[ So I opted for a smaller crate that sits in the extended cab behind the passenger seat. So far this is working well.


----------



## Kasey71209

Kas has claimed the passenger seat as his own! I have to apologize to people who drive with me when he is in the car because he almost always refuses to sit in the back lol i get lucky sometimes though


----------



## tknafox2

I found this old video on my phone... Only a Vizsla owner will really get the picture!
http://youtu.be/sq3tC9RSuhY
;D


----------



## esslevy

In CA, if you're under 8 you must be in an approved car seat or booster.


----------



## einspänner

That is too great tknafox2!


----------



## Darcy1311

If you are crazy, mad and mental like my Darcy   then only a cage will do,, ;D


----------



## tknafox2

She was usually on my lap, but then she found a place she liked better.


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## Denethor

Seiya used to be crated in the trunk of our station wagon (estate) for the first two months without any issues. He's outgrown the crate a bit, and we're getting a saloon/sedan soon, so we decided to switch to a safety harness in the back seat, and he loves it!


----------

